# Echtes Löschen mit batch?



## chrysler (11. April 2006)

Hallo.

Gibt es eine Funktion/Möglichkeit, mit einer batch Dateien dauerhaft zu löschen, sodass nicht nur ihr Pfad gelöscht wird (vergl. Rechtsklick --> Löschen)?

*Tut-Tipp*
^^


----------

